
What Happens When You Run "rm -rf /" - dcheng
http://www.fsckin.com/2007/10/31/what-happens-when-you-run-rm-rf/
======
dcheng
addendum: <http://www.ee.ryerson.ca/~elf/hack/recovery.html>

